# Recommendations on a riding mower?



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm going to buy a new ride on mower with a rear bagger . I would like to have a 36" but may have to go with a 42". Any recommendations on a brand and size. My rear yard is alittle to large for me to push mow with my greensmaster, and to small for a big fairway mower. My grass is geo zoysia that will be maintained about 1-1.5 inch.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I think budget will be the biggest limiting factor, otherwise consider a Walker mower if the deck will cut low enough for you.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I just want the best quality cut and consistent cut with a rotary style mower.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I bought a new rider this season. After doing a lot of research, here are a few opinions:

1. The small 30" riders, rear engine, sold by Cub Cadet and others, are not the best quality and are hard to repair.
2. Above 30" uses 2 or 3 blades, and 42" is common low-end size (2 blades).
3. The John Deere 100 series are nice, but initial and recurring parts costs are 30-50% higher than other brands.
4. Transmissions come in 3 flavors with increasing cost:
a. Multi speed (ie: 7 speeds) using 2 belts, a shifter, and a pulley system.
b. Constant Variable Speed using 2 belts and a pulley system (acts like an Automatic)
c. Hydrostatic - Variable speed using 1 belt a hydraulic system.
5. Engines either 1 or twin cylinders. Twin cylinders are more common above 19HP.

Value. I ended up getting a deal on a prior year 42" Troy Bilt Hydro, 19HP Single Cycliner model. $999. The normal retail is about $1500. I have used it 3 times and it gives a fantastic cut. It came with good documentation and you can buy parts right from Troy Bilt.



[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-lmhMwTO3Q[/media]

Good luck!


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I can't recommend anything but I can say don't buy anything with a General Transmission in it. I had to replace the main pully assembly once, it was just over a year old. I haven't torn it apart yet but pretty sure it needs to be replaced again, just turned 2 years old.

I just bought a Cub Cadet ZT1 50" last week, it's pretty awesome but may be over kill for you.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

dbarlow said:


> I just want the best quality cut and consistent cut with a rotary style mower.


Then Ferris or Walker


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Do you not want a reel mower at all? Or does just the size of a 5-7 unit fairway mower turn you off?

You might be a perfect candidate for a Jacobsen TriKing, Toro ReelMaster 3100D, or Deere 2356(B).

There are options for rotaries that are tuned towards that lower cut height too. Let me know which way you're leaning.


----------

